# ayuda en la instalacion de la fuente del kernel ..

## a06000281

la instalcion la estoy asiendo desde ubuntu ya estoy dentro del entorno gentoo linux

/  #chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

/ # env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

/  # source /etc/profile

devido a k mi conexion es muy lenta me he descargado la fuente del kernel linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2 por si no me queda a la primera instalacion y no tener k descargarlo nuevamente con #emerge gentoo-soueces  pero ahora como le ago para instalar..

voy en el paso en donde tendria k aser 

/ # emerge gentoo-sources

supuestamente en este paso realiza la descarga e instala el linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2 de aprox. 46.4mb

ya tengo el paquete linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2 k es el kernel pero ahora como le ago para instalarlo y desenpaketarlo manualmente y en k directorio lo devo desempaquetar 

acaso es en: 

# tar -xvjpf  linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2 /usr/portage/distfiles/

si no es asi por favor corrijanme..

espero y me puedan entender... :Very Happy: 

----------

## Txema

El directorio es /usr/src/

Luego eliminas el enlace linux que haya, (aunque si es una instalación nueva no habrá ninguno) y lo creas de nuevo apuntando a la carpeta que se acaba de crear (usando ln -s)

El resto ya es seguir la guía, make menuconfig y demás  :Wink:  (o genkernel lo que vayas a usar)

----------

## sefirotsama

De hecho realmente te recomiendo que uses las gentoo sources, ya que contienen parches realmente interesantes (desde suspend2 hasta algunos de seguridad).

Si quieres ver los detalles antes de descargar nada (incluso offline) puedes usar algo así:

emerge -a gentoo-sources

----------

## Txema

Cierto, yo también te recomiendo las gentoo-sources, ya vienen parcheadas con parches (valga la redundancia) muy interesantes.

----------

## a06000281

 *Txema wrote:*   

> El directorio es /usr/src/
> 
> Luego eliminas el enlace linux que haya, (aunque si es una instalación nueva no habrá ninguno) y lo creas de nuevo apuntando a la carpeta que se acaba de crear (usando ln -s)
> 
> El resto ya es seguir la guía, make menuconfig y demás  (o genkernel lo que vayas a usar)

 

en tonces quetaria asi 

tar -xvjpf linux-2.6.25* /usr/src/

----------

## Coghan

@a06000281, por lo que llego a entender, por tu conexión lenta, has descargado a parte linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2, pero no indicas si lo has echo desde los mirrors de Gentoo o desde alguna otra fuente de descargas. Voy a suponer que quieres las gentoo-sorces y has ido a otro equipo para descargar los paquetes que necesitas y luego realizar un emerge fuera de línea en tu equipo. Para esto sólo necesitas copiar cualquier paquete descargado dentro del directorio /usr/portage/distfiles, que luego emerge ya se encargará de comprobar que está presente y seguirá con el proceso de descomprimirlo correctamente y aplicarle los parches oportunos.

En relación a los parches, las gentoo-sources no sólo se componen del paquete linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2 sino que deberás descargar algunos parches más, el ebuild lo hace automáticamente y los aplica el solito. Para saber el resto de paquetes que necesitas descargar simplemente lanza un: 

```
emerge -f gentoo-sources

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r7 to /

 * linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...    [ ok ]

 * genpatches-2.6.25-8.base.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...    [ ok ]

 * genpatches-2.6.25-8.extras.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...    [ ok ]

 * checking linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2 ;-) ...    [ ok ]

 * checking genpatches-2.6.25-8.base.tar.bz2 ;-) ...    [ ok ]

 * checking genpatches-2.6.25-8.extras.tar.bz2 ;-) ...    [ ok ]

```

y ves que además del paquete que indicas también se descarga genpatches-2.6.25-8.base.tar.bz2 y genpatches-2.6.25-8.extras.tar.bz2.

Con respecto a tener que rehacer el kernel por algún error o por pruebas, no te preocupes, mientras estén las fuentes en el directorio /usr/portage/distfiles no tendrás que volver a descargarlas.

----------

## AnimAlf

Si no conoces el proceso sáltatelo utilizando genkernel

```

~ # emerge genkernel

~ # zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

~ # genkernel all

...
```

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> en tonces quetaria asi
> 
> tar -xvjpf linux-2.6.25* /usr/src/

 

¡¡¡NO!!! mueve linux-2.6.25* desde el directorio donde lo tengas al directorio /usr/src/ -->cd /usr/src -->tar xvfjp linux-2.6.25* --> ln -sf linux-2.6.25* linux -->cd linux -->make menuconfig (en la vetanita que te sale seleccionas lo que necesites que lleve el kernel) --> make && make modules_install.

Hasta aqui has compilado el kernel, ahora toca copiarlo a /boot (puedes ponerlo donde tu quieras pero esa es la mejor opcion) si sigues en /usr/src/linux -->cd arch/i386/boot -->cp bzImage /boot/linux-2.6.25.

Para arrancar con el kernel que has creado tienes que poner la entrada correcta en /boot/grub/grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> title
> 
> gentoo-2.6.25
> ...

 

Con esto deberias poder arrancar con tu flamante kernel.

NOTA:

Es bastante dificil que a la primera aciertes a hacer todo bien, ademas espero no haber olvidado nada, los compañeros en todo caso dirian algo.

Suerte.

----------

## a06000281

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> Si no conoces el proceso sáltatelo utilizando genkernel
> 
> ```
> 
> ~ # emerge genkernel
> ...

 

la descarga lo ralize de

http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/

bueno lo k estoy asiendo es lo siguiente 

copeo todos los archivos del kernel-sources genpatches-2.6.25-10.base.tar.bz2, genpatches-2.6.25-10.extras.tar.bz2,  linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2

a la carpeta 

# usr/portage/distfiles 

 y desde aqui nuevamente le doy:

# emerge kernel-sources 

pero ahora tengo una duda quiero usar el genkernel por lo intente configurando

usr/src/linux # make menuconfig  

  pero se me trabo en una parte creo active algo k no reconosio y de ahi no avanso al ensender el nuevo gentoo

si uso genkernel el se omite el 

# emerge kernel-sources

o es nesesario para usar el genernel..

----------

## Coghan

 *a06000281 wrote:*   

> la descarga lo ralize de
> 
> http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/
> 
> bueno lo k estoy asiendo es lo siguiente 
> ...

 

Hasta  aquí correcto.

 *Quote:*   

>  y desde aqui nuevamente le doy:
> 
> # emerge kernel-sources 

 

En vez de emerge kernel-sources deberás lanzar en tu consola emerge gentoo-sources

 *Quote:*   

> pero ahora tengo una duda quiero usar el genkernel por lo intente configurando
> 
> usr/src/linux # make menuconfig  
> 
>   pero se me trabo en una parte creo active algo k no reconosio y de ahi no avanso al ensender el nuevo gentoo

 

Si quieres usar genkernel el menuconfig lo debes hacer de la siguiente manera:

```
genkernell --menuconfig all
```

Si deseas dejarlo permanente para no tener que pasarle el comando --menuconfig cada vez puedes editar tu /etc/genkernel.conf y activar la variable MENUCONFIG="yes"

 *Quote:*   

> si uso genkernel el se omite el 
> 
> # emerge kernel-sources
> 
> o es nesesario para usar el genernel..

 

emerge gentoo-sources siempre es necesario para que portage descargue y controle la instalación de las fuentes del kernel y aplique los parches, lo compiles a mano o con genkernel posteriormente.

Repasa el handbook, el capítulos sobre este paso, para que lo entiendas mejor, el orden del proceso es importante.

----------

## a06000281

[quote="Coghan"] *a06000281 wrote:*   

> la descarga lo ralize de
> 
> http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/
> 
> bueno lo k estoy asiendo es lo siguiente 
> ...

 

Hasta  aquí correcto.

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Si quieres usar genkernel el menuconfig lo debes hacer de la siguiente manera: Código:
> 
> genkernell --menuconfig all

 

# genkernell --menuconfig all  esto es lo mismo k 

# genkernel all  k  es lo que biene en el hanboock despues de instalr el genkernel..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  y desde aqui nuevamente le doy:
> 
> # emerge kernel-sources 

 

sierto error de dedo es

# emerge gentoo-sources 

depues de esto continuo con:

# emerge genkernel

# genkernel all

 y por lo k me doy duenta es posible instalar todo el sistema gentoo sin conexion a red y de forma manual claro un poco laborioso

pero creo k funciona 

mi idea es la siguiente:

ejemplo:

  las  descargas al aser emerge la ase en el directorio: 

usr/portage/distfiles/  

mi idea es lo siguiente 

ejemplo quiero instalar el bluetooth

primero limpio el la carpeta distfiles

# rm * /usr/portage/distfiles

ahora doy:

emerge net-wireless/bluez-libs net-wireless/bluez-utils  

esto instala todo lo nesesario para usar el bluetooth

bueno   ahora copeo todo los paquetes descargados k se encuentran en /usr/portage/distfiles  a una unidad extraible o a tra particion en donde guardar es como tener un back up para no tener k realiar la descarga de los paquetes.

y de aqui en adelante no nesesitria aser una descarga para instalar bluetooth para la misma arquitectura (pc x86).

  solo me vastaria copear todos los paquetes de donde lo guarde al diectorio 

# usr/portage/distfiles

y con solo dar:

# emerge net-wireless/bluez-libs net-wireless/bluez-utils

me lo isntala sin usa internet.

lo mismo puedo aser para cada emerge k aga en la instalcion de gentoo

como son:

# emerge gentoo-sources

# emerge genkernel

# emerge grub

......etc,etc y todos los emerge k se requira 

seria com oaser un backup..que lueogo solo seria copear en # usr/portage/distfiles/  y damos emerge respectivamente al paquete a instalar..

y asi asta terminar...

con esto una idea k se me ocurre es aser un  .sh ejecutable k aga todo el trabajo automaticamente..

no llevo mucho tiempo k empese a ver el gran SO k es gentoo y he aprendido mas k con ubuntu..y eso k aun ni lo tengo en mi pc instalado..

----------

## Coghan

No entiendo porqué quieres borrar el contenido de /usr/portage/distfiles, y menos cuando no tienes una conexión rápida para descargar, salvo que estés limitado en espacio en el disco duro. distfiles está para almacenar el código fuente de los paquetes que tienes instalados para no volver a descargarlos nuevamente en caso de reinstalación por cualquier motivo (una muy habitual es el cambio de USE flags).

Existe una herramienta para tener este directorio limpio de fuentes antiguas: eclean, para aprovechar todas las ventajas de portage puedes leerte este documento:

[HOW-TO]Cómo usar Portage correctamente(actualizado: 29-5- :Cool: 

----------

## a06000281

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> No entiendo porqué quieres borrar el contenido de /usr/portage/distfiles, y menos cuando no tienes una conexión rápida para descargar, salvo que estés limitado en espacio en el disco duro. distfiles está para almacenar el código fuente de los paquetes que tienes instalados para no volver a descargarlos nuevamente en caso de reinstalación por cualquier motivo (una muy habitual es el cambio de USE flags).
> 
> Existe una herramienta para tener este directorio limpio de fuentes antiguas: eclean, para aprovechar todas las ventajas de portage puedes leerte este documento:
> 
> [HOW-TO]Cómo usar Portage correctamente(actualizado: 29-5-

 

bueno lo borro para saber k paquetes descarga ejemplo si doy 

emerge net-wireless/bluez-libs net-wireless/bluez-utils

 sin antes limpiar usr/portage/distfiles no sabria que archivos me descargo

y ahora bien al tener limpio el /usr/portage/distfiles

me doy cuenta k paquetes decargo al dar 

emerge net-wireless/bluez-libs net-wireless/bluez-utils

---eselect-1.0.10.tar.bz2

---fontconfig-2.6.0.tar.gz

--freetype-2.3.7.tar.bz2

--gettext-1.05.tar.gz.....etc,etc  son los archivos nuevos que descargo el emrege entonces estos   paquetes lo k ago es guardar en nu disco ejemplo para cualquier error y tenga que volver a isntalar gentoo lo del bluetooth no tendria k descargarlo solo tendria que copear desde donde lo guarde a usr/portage/distfiles y lusto me evito la descargas al igual para cada programa u archivo k vaya a instalar con emerge.

 Como lo dije antes es com tener un backup.. al igual k para todo los emerge k aga al momento de instalarla aser un backup de todo las descargas..

es mi idea y ami me sirve por que mi conexion a internet es lenta y uso un movil 3g para conectarme y lo del bluetooth seria nesesario para lograr configurar mi internet...

----------

## Coghan

Esto que estás haciendo es muy poco ortodoxo y realmente no entiendo la utilidad que me dices. Ten en cuenta que igual ya tienes un archivo que te hace falta y lo estás volviendo a descargar.

¿Has probado a lanzar el comando emerge -fp net-wireless/bluez-libs net-wireless/bluez-utils?, es de lo más divertido, con la opción -f  (fetch) le indicamos que solo obtenga los ficheros y que no compile y con la opción -p (pretend) le decimos que nos muestre lo que va a realizar sin hacerlo realmente. Con esto no creo que te haga falta estar moviendo el contenido a un backup ni separando dependencias por paquetes, esto me parece una labor que te acabará cansando. Si realmente quieres guardar un listado de lo que necesita cada paquete crea un archivo de texto con el resultado del comando que te he puesto, cuando tengas que hacer un re-emerge de algún paquete solo has de comprobar si está en tu distfile. Pero aún así emerge ya te lo comprueba sin necesidad de hacerlo a mano.

Cuando lleves más tiempo en Gentoo te darás cuenta de la estabilidad del sistema y te olvidarás de este tipo de cosas.   :Cool: 

----------

## a06000281

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Esto que estás haciendo es muy poco ortodoxo y realmente no entiendo la utilidad que me dices. Ten en cuenta que igual ya tienes un archivo que te hace falta y lo estás volviendo a descargar.
> 
> ¿Has probado a lanzar el comando emerge -fp net-wireless/bluez-libs net-wireless/bluez-utils?, es de lo más divertido, con la opción -f  (fetch) le indicamos que solo obtenga los ficheros y que no compile y con la opción -p (pretend) le decimos que nos muestre lo que va a realizar sin hacerlo realmente. Con esto no creo que te haga falta estar moviendo el contenido a un backup ni separando dependencias por paquetes, esto me parece una labor que te acabará cansando. Si realmente quieres guardar un listado de lo que necesita cada paquete crea un archivo de texto con el resultado del comando que te he puesto, cuando tengas que hacer un re-emerge de algún paquete solo has de comprobar si está en tu distfile. Pero aún así emerge ya te lo comprueba sin necesidad de hacerlo a mano.
> 
> Cuando lleves más tiempo en Gentoo te darás cuenta de la estabilidad del sistema y te olvidarás de este tipo de cosas.  

 

bueno pero almenos si nesesito instalarlo en otro pc no tendria k descargarlo desde internet  copiar y listo..o en este caso k apenas lo estoy instalando y tengo que formatear nuevamente desde el inicio borro la particion en donde intente instalar gentoo... no tendria k descargarlo nuevamente solo copear...

----------

## Coghan

 *a06000281 wrote:*   

> bueno pero almenos si nesesito instalarlo en otro pc no tendria k descargarlo desde internet  copiar y listo..

 

Jeje, para esto se puede compartir por NFS, FTP o SSHfs el directorio distfiles y montarlo en red.

 *Quote:*   

> o en este caso k apenas lo estoy instalando y tengo que formatear nuevamente desde el inicio borro la particion en donde intente instalar gentoo... no tendria k descargarlo nuevamente solo copear...

 

Este es uno de los motivos por que solemos separar el directorio distfiles en una partición aparte. Si te interesa este tema puede ver este artículo:

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/blog/?page_id=3

----------

## AnimAlf

Cuando conocí Gentoo me alegré de ver un mensaje de Radikal, seguía su trabajo de q3.nu para Delphi desdes mis inicios. Y con admiración extrema tras la creación del portal con su sistema de base de datos cuando sólo contaba con perl en el servidor. Buen trabajo, sí señor. 

Lo descubrí cuando me topé con la wiki, la ahora caída. Y cuando llegué al foro, me alegró ver que este mensaje había nacido aquí: Actualizar gentoo 'en diferido'

Bien.

El script describe muy bien como trabajar con los paquetes que puedes generar para tu sistema personalizado.

Saludos

----------

## a06000281

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *a06000281 wrote:*   bueno pero almenos si nesesito instalarlo en otro pc no tendria k descargarlo desde internet  copiar y listo.. 
> 
> Jeje, para esto se puede compartir por NFS, FTP o SSHfs el directorio distfiles y montarlo en red.
> 
>  *Quote:*   o en este caso k apenas lo estoy instalando y tengo que formatear nuevamente desde el inicio borro la particion en donde intente instalar gentoo... no tendria k descargarlo nuevamente solo copear... 
> ...

 

eso es exactamente lo que intentaba aser y gracias por todo...

----------

